# MLB on Sirius



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

Has anybody heard if MLB games will be available on Sirius after the merger, and what the cost will be? It is really the only thing on XM I wish I had.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The plans are XM will simulcast 10 'Best Of' Sirius channels and Sirius will simulcast 10 'Best Of' XM channels. There is not enough bandwidth, MLB Home Plate may be simulcast but the games definitely wont. You'll need a dual band receiver.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> The plans are XM will simulcast 10 'Best Of' Sirius channels and Sirius will simulcast 10 'Best Of' XM channels. There is not enough bandwidth, MLB Home Plate may be simulcast but the games definitely wont. You'll need a dual band receiver.


That's not necessarily true. Sirius could use the bandwidth that they use for NFL, to broadcast the MLB games, and vice versa, since the two seasons don't overlap.


----------



## bigbenny13 (Jul 22, 2007)

So you're sayin' theres a chance!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The MLB regular season ends when the NFL regular season begins, but what about the playoffs? There is overlap. There is zero chance in hell the MLB will ever be available on legacy Sirius receivers, end of story.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> That's not necessarily true. Sirius could use the bandwidth that they use for NFL, to broadcast the MLB games, and vice versa, since the two seasons don't overlap.


Actually they do overlap in September.


----------



## allen98311 (Jan 19, 2006)

there are also more MLB games on at one time.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> The MLB regular season ends when the NFL regular season begins, but what about the playoffs? There is overlap. There is zero chance in hell the MLB will ever be available on legacy Sirius receivers, end of story.


The playoffs aren't a dozen concurrent games in a single day like the regular season. They probably need 2 or 3 full time channels to handle the MLB playoffs. MLB playoff overlap with the NFL season is really not an issue... end of story.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

allen98311 said:


> there are also more MLB games on at one time.


That's why XM compresses the hell out of them and they sound worse than AM radio. I expect the same would apply if they put MLB on Sirius.


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

cartrivision said:


> The playoffs aren't a dozen concurrent games in a single day like the regular season. They probably need 2 or 3 full time channels to handle the MLB playoffs. MLB playoff overlap with the NFL season is really not an issue... end of story.


There would be an overlap of 3 Sundays in September where you would have a full slate of NFL, MLB and a NASCAR race.


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

cartrivision said:


> That's why XM compresses the hell out of them and they sound worse than AM radio. I expect the same would apply if they put MLB on Sirius.


Bingo! Listening to MLB games on XM, the announcers sound like they are underwater.

I'm sure Sirius could find a way to broadcast these games on their system, if they wanted to, but the question would be, do they want to. I doubt we see any MLB games on Sirius, anytime soon.



hookemfins said:


> There would be an overlap of 3 Sundays in September where you would have a full slate of NFL, MLB and a NASCAR race.


XM is handling MLB and NHL simultaneously, right now, which can be as much, if not more games, per night, so it can be done(but then again, as mentioned, the quality sounds like crapola).


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> XM is handling MLB and NHL simultaneously, right now, which can be as much, if not more games, per night, so it can be done(but then again, as mentioned, the quality sounds like crapola).


The NHL fires up after the MLB season is over, except for the playoffs. There are only a small amount of NHL games on Sundays and mostly at night when most NFL games are over. Now on Saturdays in September you have a full slate of MLB plus NCAA football.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Sirius has pulled other stations like Radio Classics in the past to broadcast college football. It wouldn't shock me if they figured a way to shoe-horn MLB onto the Sirius radios and the NFL, NHL, etc onto XM.

I think Sirius also has plans to launch additional satellites this year.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What do additional satellites have to do with anything? This is a bandwidth issue and in the SDARS world more satellites means increased coverage not more bandwidth. Each service is allocated 12.5 Mhz in the 2.3 GHz range, more satellites will mean nothing bandwidthwise.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> The MLB regular season ends when the NFL regular season begins, but what about the playoffs? There is overlap. There is zero chance in hell the MLB will ever be available on legacy Sirius receivers, end of story.


NFL games are on SUNDAYS!! Playoffs are during the week..Besides THEY TURN OFF CERTAIN CHANNELS TO BROADCAST SPORTS. There is no DEDICATED bandwidth for the NFL


----------



## aaronbud (Nov 3, 2006)

juan ellitinez said:


> NFL games are on SUNDAYS!! Playoffs are during the week..Besides THEY TURN OFF CERTAIN CHANNELS TO BROADCAST SPORTS. There is no DEDICATED bandwidth for the NFL


All they would need to do is turn off all the Country, Rap and "top 40" channels and that should cover it all! :lol:


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

cartrivision said:


> That's why XM compresses the hell out of them and they sound worse than AM radio. I expect the same would apply if they put MLB on Sirius.


Not true at all. In fact here in LA when I am listening to a Dodger game, I would listen to the same broadcast through XM instead of 790 am. There is no interference by utility lines like there is with AM. We don't get background interference of Mexican stations broadcasting on the same frequency like there is with AM. No signal loss under structures like there is with AM. Much better sound quality and clarity, unlike there is with AM. Don't get me started about listening to AM at night when the power is turned down.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Chuck W said:


> Bingo! Listening to MLB games on XM, the announcers sound like they are underwater.


Then there is something wrong with you system or setup, or maybe your radio itself. There is no worse transmission than AM radio...


> XM is handling MLB and NHL simultaneously, right now, which can be as much, if not more games, per night, so it can be done(but then again, as mentioned, the quality sounds like crapola).


Then again, as mentioned, it is either the setup or the system itself.


----------

